# G.H. Kersten



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/rev-g-h-kersten-facets-his-life-work-26665/

Today marks the 60th anniversary of the death of G.H. Kersten, who died on September 6, 1948. 

Gerrit Hendrik Kersten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 6, 2008)

Dr. Beeke learned Dutch by translating Kersten's Dogmatics from Dutch into English.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

Interesting Nate...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 6, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Interesting Nate...



That is one of the great things about having him for a prof for 5 years- probably 12 or so classes: you get lots of personal stories that would make a great table talk. 

I am sure this is the same at other sems where their is a well-known prof. 

Anyways, Kersten is a good dogmatics. Worth buying in commemoration of his death.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Anyways, Kersten is a good dogmatics. Worth buying in commemoration of his death.



I concur. And, although I'm out of "thanks" again, thanks for sharing that, Nathan.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 6, 2008)

And his Dogmatic are cheap from RHB. I think I saw them for $20. Andrew, I believe you posted a link once to his online sermons on the Heidelberg Catechism. 

I found out about him by buying Beeke's Bible Doctrine material. I was hoping to get it used in our Sunday School program. One of the books that is to be used in the course is Kersten's, A Treatise of the Compendium. It's an excellent little book.

I greatly enjoy Beeke's preaching. I downloaded his series on the Heidelberg Catechism and about every other sermon he has preached that is online. He's my favorite preacher.

Found the link: Reformed Dogmatics by G. H. Kersten


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2008)

Chris -- If you check the link I posted, you will find a link to his sermons on the HC, and all of the other works by him which are available for purchase to my knowledge. 

Beeke is one of my favorites too.


----------

